# My Audi A1 Sport TFSI



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi all,

Bit of a lurker on here for the past year or two as I also love TT's. 

Couldn't remember my account name so had to create another but thought I would post some photos of my A1.

It's a 1.4 TFSI Sport model in Brilliant Black (about 122 bhp/200nm torque but a stage 1 remap can take this up to 150ish/250 torque) which in my opinion is pretty decent in such a small car. Driving the A1, while inside it feels like any other new Audi. It has the up to date MMI and interior details which can be seen in other new models like the Q3 and the new A3. As with most new cars (especially german ones) the option list is huge, personally I think it is a bit much. Audi will quite happily charge you for extras such as Sat Nav and those LEDs which imo look fantastic but are not worth £2k on top of what is a £15k car.

Originally I was looking at Polo or an A1. Quick look at the Polo garage and I wasn't so keen. The spec of the cars, while cheaper, was pretty much not there. I ended up leaving without a test drive as I hated the feel of the gearbox and clutch. Next day I went to the Audi garage in Leicester, where I test drove a demo Sport model - which had all the extras, xenons, hdd tech pack, sat nav, jukebox, led lighting and all that gubbins. It was a lovely car but still a bit too expensive, at well over 17/18k though the salesman was trying his best to get me to buy it. :wink:

Then visited a more local Audi dealership (Tamworth) and ended up buying brand new (already built) 'poverty spec' Audi A1 1.4 TFSI Sport. I didn't need to test drive the A1 again as I knew it was exactly what I was after. The two weeks of waiting without the car was torture and felt like an eternity. My car is totally stock but even in this form you get plenty of features out of the sport model. Even MMI is standard across the range (SE included). From the Sport you get things such as, a MFSW leather (just like the bigger audi's), bluetooth (can play audio through BT as well), SD card slot/CD/Aux, telephone prep, dash display, sport cloth seats with 1/8th of leather :? , leather gear stick, and some very nice aluminium trim on the door handles, around the centre console etc. Boot space is more than adequate for me, can fit two golf bags easily when the back seats are folded down, or an R8 exhaust system. 

The A1, at least with this engine has a nice bit of a punch to it when the turbo kicks in, I can only imagine the 1.4 185ps is even better with its supercharged & turbocharged engine. It definitely beats anything in the Polo line up bar the GTI which can only be compared with the A1 Black Edition 185ps.

I've had the car since Feb 2012 and really enjoy driving it, done over 12k miles now and it costs on the 2 year PCP deal - £182.70 a month, which is very affordable when compared to what other brands offer. But I always think about what I will get next...I love the Mk2 TT's, particularly the Black Edition, TTS and TTRS models, as well as the A5s - petrol of course. 8)

Below are pictures of it after its first wash. And some from last friday's winter details. I've tried my best to prevent swirls by using proper wash techniques - quite happy with apart from the accident I had only a month after buying it, which was shame as the accident repair company inflicted a huge amount of swirls on the wing that was replaced and the drivers door. 


























































Winter Detail:

































Interior given a good clean and vacuum. Pics didn't look blurry on my phone, sorry. 


















My old Classic Rover Mini Sportspack:









































And my dads current Jaaaaag XF, very nice car - I think the design is spot on.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice fleet of cars :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi we test drove the A1 but found it a bit bland compared to th Cooper S


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wallsendmag said:


> Hi we test drove the A1 but found it a bit bland compared to th Cooper S


I suppose it would be but least I have the best of both worlds. :wink:


----------



## ipiran (Apr 29, 2012)

nice set of cars, I'm envious.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Am I the only one that thinks Jag have taken a decent looking motor and destroyed the front end with the laughable DRLs?

When that thing is coming towards you it looks like a complete pig IMO, some LEDs work others smack of desperation to get something on the market to keep up with the competition.


----------



## bit of an animal (Oct 21, 2012)

I disagree, i think the jag is one of their best designs in modern times, think it won loads of awards too iirc. Just my opinion mind.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

bit of an animal said:


> I disagree, i think the jag is one of their best designs in modern times, think it won loads of awards too iirc. Just my opinion mind.


Totally agree I think the xfr is fantastic and strongly thinking of one for my next motor


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

The XF is beautiful, and if they did an AWD one I would be queuing up. But I also agree that the DRLs look awful.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

dbm said:


> The XF is beautiful, and if they did an AWD one I would be queuing up. But I also agree that the DRLs look awful.


You mean like the yanks get?

http://www.jaguarusa.com/awd/?utm_sourc ... estyleHPTO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... MB7picr5xM


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

CWM3 said:


> You mean like the yanks get?


BMW and Merc also do AWD cars in other territories, just not here in the UK :?

They'd get a chance at my money if they sold them here!


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

dbm said:


> The XF is beautiful, and if they did an AWD one I would be queuing up. But I also agree that the DRLs look awful.[/
> 
> The DRL,s do look awful, i notice Audi have dispensed with the fairy lights, now a solid strip much better. The Range Rover must the worse I have seem, looks like a broken question mark.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Dance171 said:


> bit of an animal said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree, i think the jag is one of their best designs in modern times, think it won loads of awards too iirc. Just my opinion mind.
> ...


Guy at work has a black XFR and it is awesome. The noise of that supercharged V8 is very addictive.


----------

